# Does the NHA stack work???



## workingatit43 (Jul 5, 2007)

First let me start by saying from all the info i have seen here and other sources is that Desginer Supps have a good rep. I would like opinions from the experts and people who have used the stack if what they claim will happen. Will there be real strength gains and lean gain and is effective mean to add body mass that you will keep when the cycle is over without negatively affecting HPTA. I ask this because my workouts are going pretty well but the way i see it if this product does what it says i will be able to lift more lbs thus increasing my muscle mass also should Lean Extreme be used with the stack any help on this subject would be a huge help thanks i will list the ingridents of both ActivaTe and Rebound Reloaded

REBOUND RELOADED
Supplement Facts
Serving Size = 1 Capsule
Servings per Container: 90
Per Serving:


AroMatrix - 400mg
A proprietary blend of:
White Button Mushroom Extract
Flax Seed Oil Powder
6-Bromotase (6-bromo-3, 17-dioxoetioallocholane) ??? 25mg
Other Ingredient: Maltodextrin, Gelatin, Silicon Dioxide and Magnesium Stearate. 

ACTIVATE
Supplement Facts
Serving Size = 1 Capsule
Servings per Container: 120
Per Serving:


Urtica Dioica ??? 400mg
(standardized to a proprietary extract between 60-95% Divanil??? (3,4-divanillyltetrahydrofuran)
Other Ingredients: Maltodextrin, Gelatin, Silicon Dioxide and Magnesium Stearate.


----------



## nni (Jul 6, 2007)

yes it works. it is a very popular stack and very effective. the results ultimately depend on you, but strength gains and a bit of mass will come. LX is optional but a great addition. you taper off the RR the last week of the cycle, so there is not adverse issues with rebounding.


----------



## nni (Jul 6, 2007)

yes it works. it is a very popular stack and very effective. the results ultimately depend on you, but strength gains and a bit of mass will come. LX is optional but a great addition. you taper off the RR the last week of the cycle, so there is not adverse issues with rebounding.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 6, 2007)

Can i buy all 3 products at Vitamin shoppe when i click on it on your web site it just shows 2 products no Rebound Reload???


----------



## nni (Jul 6, 2007)

rebound reloaded was discontinued. it is still available and you should be able to find it still. dont worry, it wasnt for any nefarious reasons. you should be able to find both there. if you cant find rebound reloaded, any ai will do (6-oxo, novedex xt etc.)

activate extreme should be out in a couple weeks which is a new approach to nha stack.


----------

